# Adopting out my small Chi...



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

First off, I hope this is in the right place and not the classifieds...

I have finally decided to do it. I doubt any of you remember me, but I got a second chi after Mage was around a year old.

This little chi is adorable! She's brindle with white markings and topped out at 2.5lbs. 










However...my bf and I split up and he left her with me. When we were living together she got the attention she needed because someone was always home but now that it's just me I'm having a lot of trouble keeping three dogs. She spends too much time in an x-pen while I'm at work and there is no one to help care for her.

She's timid of my 80lb shepherd ( understandably! ) and she's too small to let free-run with him around in the chance that he may step on her.

In my time here I lurked A LOT and I like you guys. I would feel comfortable re-homing her to someone here who really knows Chis..not some random person answering a newspaper ad. Or Craigslist. D=

Please PM me if you want additional pictures and for more information. I will want to charge a fee to weed out anyone not serious about owning such a tiny dog. She will also come with her things. 

I only want the best for her of course and I will turn down anyone I see fit.

I am also in the IL area.

Thanks for reading, folks.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG I ma so sad, but I hope she finds a good home. At her size and age, she should be highly adoptable.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I may know of the PERFECT home! Sent you a PM.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I may know of the PERFECT home! Sent you a PM.



Oh, thank goodness. she is just too darn cute.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is absolutely prescious! I hope she finds the right home! I would love to have her, but am afraid of something only 2.5lbs!! But what a sweetie.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

I would come pick her up in a heartbeat, but we have two big dogs - one of which is kinda rowdy. Epic is 6lbs and I worry about her sometimes when they all get going! I'd feel like this little 2.5lb darling should be kept in a bubble! Darn it, though... She is adorable. Good luck placing her!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awwwwww!! If only you weren't so far away from me...


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I just wanted to say, we get a good number of rehoming add's on here, I think this is one of the only one where i'm thinking, huh this is a good owner doing the right thing lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, she is beautiful! i love her coloring!!! i'm sure someone is going to be very happy with this little girl


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

such a sweet tiny :love7:
how old is she?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish I was closer, I am in upper Michigan. Can you drive to Grand Rapids I can meet you


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i cant wait to hear who adopts her !!! 
if i hadnt of just adopted Latte, i would offer to fly out and meet you at your closest airport and bring her home with me


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh gosh. What a sweetie! I hope someone from here can take her. I would snatch her up in a heartbeat if you were closer (which I don't think Lacey would be too pleased about) haha


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your interest and well-wishes! It's a hard thing for me to do but it's going to be what's best for her.


Unfortunately, I can't make the drive to Grand Rapids! 




Jerry'sMom said:


> such a sweet tiny :love7:
> how old is she?


She's about a year and 4 months old.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If the former poster does not want this little one, and you have trouble, I have 2 chi's now, and could probably squeeze one more in. Hopefully she'll have a forever home soon. Sue PS I am in the Joliet/Chicago area.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

L2druid said:


> Thank you all for your interest and well-wishes! It's a hard thing for me to do but it's going to be what's best for her.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't make the drive to Grand Rapids!
> ...


Are you sure you want to give her up? Or are you just in a tough spot at the moment...
Is there any chance you can let someone foster her temporarily until you are in a
better circumstance for keeping her?


----------



## BrianaNicole (Feb 15, 2012)

Sue, we live very close to each other!

I would love to take her but with a two year old and a 6 month old, I just wouldn't be comfortable having such a wee thing around. I really hope she gets a good home!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The great home I was hoping for fell through (the mom I had picked out for her had to go to the hospital for hip surgery and can't handle a dog right now). I sure hope someone experienced with tinies steps up for this little one! She is a doll baby!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am glad you found a home although sad, I was just getting on to say my son in law could pick her up for me.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> I am glad you found a home although sad, I was just getting on to say my son in law could pick her up for me.


found a home? I didn't read that anywhere...


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I would of loved to adopt her!!! too bad im in cali.  I hope she finds a super loving home!!!!:love10:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> found a home? I didn't read that anywhere...


me either!?  What's going on? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

She has not found a home as of yet. 

Yes, I believe that a new home would be best for her so I'm still searching for her forever home! I've had a lot of people in person ask about owning her but I haven't found anyone I know who has experience with chi's, much less small ones!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Didn't chitheresa want her ?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm bumping this. I want to know if a forever home was found for this little doll. I'm trying to talk hubby into a vacation to IL. but he's really busy at work.  Anyway, what's the latest?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

L2druid-- I have a few questions about the pup :love7:
Just want to determine what her needs might be up front.
So, where is she as far as her vaccinations? is she spayed? and has she had
her dental done this year? Heartworm tested? and has she been on
heartworm meds? Flea preventative? Any other health concerns? 

What part of IL do you live in?
Thanks for sharing the info. I'm sure it will help get her to the right home...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm bumping this. I want to know if a forever home was found for this little doll. I'm trying to talk hubby into a vacation to IL. but he's really busy at work.  Anyway, what's the latest?


have you heard anything?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I, too am curious as to what has happened with this pup!
Please give us an update!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

If mom agrees and you drive to North Carolina...

*I'LL TAKE THE ADORABLE CHI!!!*
But that probably won't happen, so... yeah.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww poor girl!!! If you are still having difficulty placing her, I would be happy to foster her until I can find her a home. I have a lot of experience with screening out adopters, I only speak to people after an Application is submitted and I go to their home to verify the address the dog is living. You can even add the Facebook that's under my siggy as it has all of the dogs I've helped rehome lately. Our largest dog is 7lbs. I live near Rockford, IL if you're familiar with that town. I too would just want to know what she needed done; as far as spay, vaccinations, heartworm test, everything Jerry'sMom asked; since I'm not licensed I don't qualify for any discounts so everything would come out of pocket. Which I'm fine with doing, just like to know ahead of time. Let me know.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you lived closer I would definitely consider this little doll!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I would have driven out to pick her up in a heartbeat if I didn't have my mini poodle. My city limit is 3 dogs, and I just adopted my mini poodle about a month ago. Venus is 4 lbs and my Yorkie is a bit under 4.5 lbs. It would have been perfect to have a smaller dog. 

I hope you find a great home for your beautiful and precious chi.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was going to offer the same if no one took her. She'd fit in size-wise with us as well.
It would put us over the limit but I hated to see no one take her. 
We can offer lots of love and lots of bags of Ziwipeak! haha! (it was the best I had to offer!)
Sure hope this little one found a home.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

wondering what happened to this tiny baby?


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope she finds a great home! She is so adorable & if I were closer - I would totally get her so she could be a companion to my Ote!!! Love her coloration and markings.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

It was posted in 2009, are there membees here fro. That time that still actively use this site?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

No it was posted a few weeks ago. I considered offering her a home here as well but we are expecting our first baby in May and I think she's too little to do well in a home with small kids. Hope she found a great home with someone.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello. I was wondering if this beautiful Chi has been adopted. I am in Florida but I have tons of family right near you that would be willing to hold on to her until I can get out there to pick her up. I am casually looking for a small girl to be Toby's sister, I just wanted to know if she is still available.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Hello. I was wondering if this beautiful Chi has been adopted. I am in Florida but I have tons of family right near you that would be willing to hold on to her until I can get out there to pick her up. I am casually looking for a small girl to be Toby's sister, I just wanted to know if she is still available.


If you are interested you could send L2Druid a private message. I looked for you and she has not been on this forum since 2/21/2012. You might be able to look on her profile page and find her email addr. Hope this helps.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry, but I am starting to get very frustrated with the people who come on here trying to adopt their dogs out, we all get very emotionally involved and then we never hear from them again.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Timmysmom said:


> Sorry, but I am starting to get very frustrated with the people who come on here trying to adopt their dogs out, we all get very emotionally involved and then we never hear from them again.


I agree. It would be kind to at least come back on and say that they have found their chi a home but thank you for attempting to help or care. I saw on another forum you are not allowed to try to rehome your dog. It may be for that reason.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

To be fair though they have been a member since Dec 2009 so it's not as if they just joined to use it as a Classifieds page. That said though, it is rude to just up and disappear. 

I'm always sad when people seem to fall off the face of the earth... truly.. If you go back to some of the earlier pages of threads on here; you won't recognize hardly any of the members anymore and these were folks who had thousands of posts before! I want to invite them all back as reading their old posts they seem like great people and I'm sad I didn't get to know them.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> To be fair though they have been a member since Dec 2009 so it's not as if they just joined to use it as a Classifieds page. That said though, it is rude to just up and disappear.
> 
> I'm always sad when people seem to fall off the face of the earth... truly.. If you go back to some of the earlier pages of threads on here; you won't recognize hardly any of the members anymore and these were folks who had thousands of posts before! I want to invite them all back as reading their old posts they seem like great people and I'm sad I didn't get to know them.


You are absolutely right. Speaking as someone who has only been on here since Jan. I didn't think it through. It would just be nice to know what happened to this little one. I know that there are many, many of these situations in life everyday that we are not aware of, but once we are it's just nice to know the outcome.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey there everyone. I had quite a few PM's so I just wanted to post here. I DID find her a home with a nice young lady who seemed like she would be a perfect match and we had talked a long time for a few days.

However a week later she seemed very frustrated with her potty training (She was doing well at my house under watchful eyes ). The woman apparently started to free feed/water and run of the house then wondered what the problem was. Unfortunately when I replied she never answered me and I haven't heard from her since. I was NOT happy after hearing her issues and would have taken her back. I worry about her still even today.

I am SOO sorry that I disappeared as so many things in my life had/have changed and I couldn't get online for a long while. 

Right now I don't even have a chi. Mage died last year and it completely crushed me..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

L2druid said:


> Hey there everyone. I had quite a few PM's so I just wanted to post here. I DID find her a home with a nice young lady who seemed like she would be a perfect match and we had talked a long time for a few days.
> 
> However a week later she seemed very frustrated with her potty training (She was doing well at my house under watchful eyes ). The woman apparently started to free feed/water and run of the house then wondered what the problem was. Unfortunately when I replied she never answered me and I haven't heard from her since. I was NOT happy after hearing her issues and would have taken her back. I worry about her still even today.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. I actually finally decided to get a new pup and he was just born. It's a brother of Mage.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...this wee one was adorable.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a darling little Angel. Hope she found a wonderful forever home.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

L2druid said:


> Hey there everyone. I had quite a few PM's so I just wanted to post here. I DID find her a home with a nice young lady who seemed like she would be a perfect match and we had talked a long time for a few days.
> 
> However a week later she seemed very frustrated with her potty training (She was doing well at my house under watchful eyes ). The woman apparently started to free feed/water and run of the house then wondered what the problem was. Unfortunately when I replied she never answered me and I haven't heard from her since. I was NOT happy after hearing her issues and would have taken her back. I worry about her still even today.
> 
> ...


Why don't you try getting in contact with this woman again ,i'd phone or go round just to put your mind at rest and see how she's getting on


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would check in with the lady too. I'd go to her home. I'd be worried sick without knowing how she's doing. She's so tiny and would require special care. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

I tried. I only had her email and phone number. We had to meet halfway because the drive was so far so I have no idea where she lives. She won't answer either of the ways I can contact her. I tried for a very long time and nothing so I eventually had to give up. 

What's worse is several months ago my phone was dropped in water and I even lost her phone number. So now all I have is email.


----------

